
Tech C.E.O.s Held a Secret Meeting with Top Republicans to Stop Trump - sergiotapia
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/03/tech-ceos-held-a-secret-meeting-with-top-republicans-to-stop-trump
======
dontscale
Politics aside, does this seem terribly elitist to anyone else? Is this what
plutocracy looks like?

~~~
sergiotapia
You bet - makes you wonder why ~everybody~ is against Trump.

